# chipping canters



## Kane

Good day

I wonder if somebody can give me a hand with de translation of chipping cantersExpertise in *chipping canters* (2 and 4 faces) 

Here is my translation:

_Pericia en canteadoras (2 y 4 caras) _

Thank you


----------



## phantom2007

probablly the right concept, though "pericia" is not used normally on CVs and the like. "Experiencia en" would be a better word.


----------



## Kane

Ok for "Experiencia en".

Would you know the translation for *chipping canters*?

I saw "chipeadora-canteadora" is this right?


----------



## phantom2007

Es una máquina para procesar madera de troncos. Puede haber confusión con "canteadora" que es más general y puede usarse en madera ya procesada previamente (tablas).

Si no hay una mejor, yo diría canteadora por astillado. Es difícil traducir chip 

"Astilladora" suelta es una máquina para producir leña.


----------



## Kane

Gracias phantom,

A ver si alguien más tiene una idea.


----------



## Kane

If it can help in French it's called : *Équarrisseuse-déchiqueteuse*


----------



## phantom2007

una escuadradora-- que? deéchirer en petits morceux --> astillar? chipear? (eso sí que suena mal!)


----------



## Kane

Sí que suena mal.


Aquí: http://www.termiumplus.gc.ca/tpv2al... CANTER&i=1&index=alt&sg_kp=42438&fchrcrdnm=2

he encontrado esto también:  équarrisseuse-découpeuse


----------



## phantom2007

"por despedazado" pero me parece aun peor.... Es que en madera se usa "astilla"


----------



## phantom2007

decoupese es una maquina de cortar, cortadora, tal vez recortadora, pero me parece no aplica bien a este caso


----------



## Kane

Esto es la maquina:


----------

